# MBI HF-R Mods?



## mbp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi all, I hope this is posted in the correct place, and that "solicitations" of this nature are allowed. I have an MBI HF-R Flashlight I am interested in having modified. Ideally, I would request 3 things:

1) Swap Emitter for a Nichia 219 (currently has XML)
2) Install custom driver. I have the 3 mode version and I just feel the 600 lumen high is too much. It's impressive but I'd prefer more runtime. I know the 219 will produce lower lumens anyway. I'm not sure what's really possible here but I'd love to discuss it.
3) New tritium tubes.

Can anyone recommend me a modder who might be interested in this project?


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 16, 2018)

I think I remember other people swapping emitters, but I'm not sure there's room for a driver. The HF series was direct drive, with modes being determined by resistors in the rotary tailswitch.


----------



## mbp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> I think I remember other people swapping emitters, but I'm not sure there's room for a driver. The HF series was direct drive, with modes being determined by resistors in the rotary tailswitch.



Thank you for the information, this is good to know, not sure if I made clear that I'm definitely a novice with this stuff. Would there be any other way to "throttle down" the output on high to squeeze out more runtime/less heat?


----------



## CRX_ (Jul 16, 2018)

Where are you located?

The HF-R has resistors in the rotary tail switch, they can be changed to different values altering the output.
There is no "driver" as such, just a contact PCB.












The emitter is fairly easy to swap.





I have extensively modified mine 





I swapped some resistors around so:
Momentary mode – 760lm
92A – 887Ω to 1Ω – 240lm – 20mins
201 – 200Ω to 2Ω – 150lm – 40mins
150 – 15 Ω to same – 30lm – 220mins
5R1 – 5.1Ω to 200Ω – 10lm
0 – 0Ω to 887Ω – 1lm


----------



## mbp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

CRX_ said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> The HF-R has resistors in the rotary tail switch, they can be changed to different values altering the output.
> There is no "driver" as such, just a contact PCB.
> ...



That is some truly mind-blowing work right there. I am located in the US, in Maryland. I have the 3 mode HF-R with momentary, not sure what options are possible with that. In a perfect world maybe 1-30-150 with max momentary. If you would be inclined to modify another I'd love to talk with you about that!


----------



## CRX_ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hopefully someone closer to you can help you out with this or you get into moddin' lights


----------



## mbp1 (Jul 16, 2018)

CRX has kindly offered to mod my light, but given that I am in the US and he is in the UK, I am still searching for others here in the states.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 16, 2018)

MBI HF (and related models) are very tiny, and appear to be at least of "moderate-plus" challenge to mod.

You may wish to check with Vinh to see if it would be something he might be willing to attempt ?

That was a kind offer @CRX_ . You seem to be new to CPF ... :welcome:

Just saw your linked photos, that looks to be some very impressive work you've done. I hope you will continue to participate here, and would be very interested in any "build threads" you may want to add ....


----------



## CRX_ (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 19, 2018)

archimedes said:


> MBI HF (and related models) are very tiny, and appear to be at least of "moderate-plus" challenge to mod.
> 
> You may wish to check with Vinh to see if it would be something he might be willing to attempt ?
> 
> ...



CRX was recommended to me by a friend on CPF from the UK and I requested him to mod 2 of my brass peaks (Logan & Rainier) into multi-level lights with current emitters and versatile UIs. He did an amazing job on them. :thumbsup:


----------

